# How to trim neglected hooves?



## AlaskanShepherdess (Jan 8, 2011)

I'm a newbie to goats and trimming their hooves, and on top of that I bought goats who's hooves had been neglected for I don't know how long. Can anyone explain to me, or maybe have a video of how to trim hooves back to normal? Here is some pic's I took after I trimmed off what I know how.


----------



## ksalvagno (Jan 8, 2011)

I think if you do a search someone put a link out there for nail trimming. Most people will tell you to trim a little at a time. Those tips could be cut back a good ways. The nails should be level with the pad and the back of the pad should be level. I'm not good at explaining how to trim the back pad of the foot though. That still scares me to do.


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 8, 2011)

Here are some youtube videos that will help you:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=msP-HiHkv2s&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k-vnw0uIRzo&feature=related


----------



## Emmetts Dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

You do wanna do a bit at a time...but those tips as Karen stated need some more trimming.  If you look closley at the tips you will notice that there will be alot more you can trim...you wanna get the front as level as the back..almost like their standing on a block of wood.  

I am not good at explaining it either...but there is a recent thread here just search and theres plenty of good explanations.  

But definatley get those tips down for sure!!  Forget about the heal now.  I personally dont have to cut my guys heals.  It depends on the goat to and how they grow.

If I find something good I will post it for you! 

Good luck!!!

Ok I found it..."aggie" posted an excellent pic on her post!!  And there is additional info for you! Hope it helps~!

http://www.backyardherds.com/forum/viewtopic.php?id=7464


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 8, 2011)

I agree that you'll want to do it a little at a time, but I would take some off the heel.  In the top picture the heel on the right is overlapping the center- if you put your trimmers into the center between the two halves and perpendicular to the bottom of the foot you can slice off the part of the heel that's overlapping.  That may help that half to sit flat rather than roll to the outside like it is in the second picture.  If you trim only the toe and don't correct that overlap I don't think it will sit flat.  You'll likely also end up with a rocking horse look.  

I got comfortable trimming heels by using a hoof rasp and shaving off a bit at a time.  You can't correct the overlap that way, but once you trim that you could just shave the heel down bit by bit.  It's not a fast process, but it's safe.  It'll give you a good idea of how far to go and you can use the trimmers next time.

Oh, and wear gloves when using a rasp- your knuckles will thank you!


----------



## julieq (Jan 8, 2011)

When I first started trimming hooves I never could quite understand the books and videos.   So I had an experienced goat breeder actually show me.  That was SO helpful!


----------



## SDGsoap&dairy (Jan 9, 2011)

Let's see an after pic!


----------



## greenfamilyfarms (Jan 9, 2011)

julieq said:
			
		

> When I first started trimming hooves I never could quite understand the books and videos.   So I had an experienced goat breeder actually show me.  That was SO helpful!


Absolutely! Before we actually got our goats, my husband and I took a goat class given by our Ag Extension Service (for FREE!) and they taught us hands on how to handle goats, trim hooves, give vaccines, body condition scoring, and worming by FAMACHA. Check to see if such a class is available, or request that they have one.


----------



## freemotion (Jan 9, 2011)

I rescued a doe who's feet were much worse and it took over a year to get them looking halfway decent.  I actually called in my former farrier from when I had my horse because he used to trim my two pet pygmies for me now and then, and I knew he did whole herds for people here in the 'burbs.  Even he couldn't get those feet looking normal in one trim.  So don't worry if you can't...the foot conformation will change with long-term neglect, and it takes a looooong time for that to change.

I'm just sayin', because I was embarrassed about the condition of my does' feet and was worried that people might think I was the negligent one, since a year later, her back feet were still somewhat mis-shaped.  She looks great now, almost exactly 2 years later.

So do your best and don't worry if they are not perfect after the first trim.  It's not you.  It's the person who had her before you.  You are the hero.


----------

